# 275 gallon oil tank smoker



## ryeguy45 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hello, my name is Ryan. I smoke just about every weekend and there is just never enough smoked meat for left overs so i'm planning on building a bigger and better smoker.  I just picked up a 275 gallon oil tank last week and I plan on making it into a smoker. I know the basic on how to clean it. I am not going to laying it down so it opens like a clam shell. Should I use a firebox? I'm going to make double doors on the front and a door on the side that opens with a pull out pig rack. What do y'all think about this. Any suggestions?


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 2, 2013)

to SMF Ryan!  Glad you joined us!

There are a bunch of the guys that like to build their own smokers and mods to existing ones.  Here is a link to get you to that part of the forum.  Ask those questions there...and you will get a better response. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/197/smoker-builds

If you need other help roaming around the forums...just shout.  Will do what I can!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Ryan! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to SMF!!! We're happy you found us!


----------



## mikethebutcher (Feb 3, 2013)

He Ryeguy cant wait to it done thats gonna be an awsome smoker i got an awsome idea the 2 inch threaded bungs on the top would be cool with pipes n rain caps like a big rig good luck


----------



## roller (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to SMF !


----------



## wonderwhy (Feb 3, 2013)

cool idea, keep us posted. I have yet to begin but have a 275 tank also and a new trailer 5x8 for it. I bought plans on line from a link on this forum. Good but expensive. I like the idea of the pig roaster door. mine will have front doors and a removable pig spit.I want the option of doing several trays of meat also so slide in trays that are also removable.

     My tank was slightly concave ends that make attachment of the firebox difficult. May have to cut it out and weld a flat panel to it. Yikes more expense. I can share ideas and a few photos if you need them.

mike


----------



## mikethebutcher (Feb 3, 2013)

Defiantly would love to see them i wish i could weld i probably would be doing something to your size Go Big  Or Go Home i luv it to me room is great you have alot more options that way


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for letting me join... @mikethebutcher that will be awesome but in my case the holes are on the side if I stand it up...I might cut them out and have my friend that can weld...weld some patches 
@wonderwhy.....its only money...lol....making the smoker yourself is alot cheaper than buying a custom made to your specs smoker. I paid nothing for the tank an have some materials hanging around from different projects i've made in the past. All I need is the expanded metal and some angle iron for the racks.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would post a picture but it will not let me.
:grilling_smilie:


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

ryeguy45 said:


> I would post a picture but it will not let me.


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Try this and see if that helps!

Kat


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 5, 2013)

2013-02-05_16-50-32_268.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Feb 5, 2013


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 5, 2013)

2013-02-05_16-50-27_520.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Feb 5, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 5, 2013)

ryeguy45 said:


> 2013-02-05_16-50-27_520.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YIPEEE!  Glad that worked!  Kat


----------



## ship (Feb 5, 2013)

I have built one with that excact size tank made it a offset stick burner works great have smoked pulled pork for 400 people on it


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 12, 2013)

IMGP0114.JPG



__ ryeguy45
__ Feb 12, 2013
__ 1






Won't be working on it for a while. I got a total of 34 inches of snow at my house this past weekend and I don't have Access to a garage or else it would be inside.


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 20, 2013)

Where is the best location for the stack? I have seen pictures and some videos showing them on the top, bottom, coming off the side, underneath and coming directly off the fire box.....


----------



## ryeguy45 (Feb 20, 2013)

2012-07-03_19-38-36_933.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Feb 20, 2013





This is what I've been using for years. It's two brinkmann smoke n grill made into one and I cheated and bought the second one with the electric option.


----------



## ryeguy45 (Jul 9, 2013)

*So, I haven't worked on this at all since I posted those pictures. My back got broken and a few broken ribs after I was hit by a drunk driver while I was plowing. Then in April I broke my right ankle and now I have a torn meniscus in my left knee. I am still waiting to get surgery on my knee.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## ryeguy45 (Jul 14, 2013)

2013-07-14_13-23-42_233.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------



## ryeguy45 (Jul 14, 2013)

2013-07-14_13-23-32_739.jpg



__ ryeguy45
__ Jul 14, 2013


----------

